# House & Contents Insurance on Rental Property



## Bizzy (13 Oct 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good Insurance company for House & Contents insurance on investment property?


----------



## peteb (13 Oct 2009)

All insurers will do it.  The covers are mostly the same.  However generally in my opinion, Allianz and AXA seem to throw in accidental damage cover at the price that others dont.  Cheapest would probably Hickey Clarke and Langan though the underwriter is lloyds and I would be concerned about how the claims are handled.


----------



## Bizzy (13 Oct 2009)

Thanks peteb, Is it possible to insure with Lloyds directly? Why would you be concerned about how the claims would be handled?


----------



## Ravima (14 Oct 2009)

just be aware that LANDLORD insures his/her contents and TENANTS need their own policy to cover THEIR contents.


----------



## Bronte (15 Oct 2009)

All insurers do not do investment property.  Also be aware that if you make a claim some insurance companies will put you through the hoops to avoid paying.  This is certainly true in relation to one company that has been mentioned above but I believe it pertains to most of them currently.


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Oct 2009)

Insurance companies seem to put us through hoops whether it's investment property or not.

We recently had a small claim (water damage) and it took 3 months to sort out. The inspections are farmed out by the insurance companies and the paper work and more inspections and communications with the builder seem to take forever.


----------



## murphaph (15 Oct 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> Insurance companies seem to put us through hoops whether it's investment property or not.
> 
> We recently had a small claim (water damage) and it took 3 months to sort out. The inspections are farmed out by the insurance companies and the paper work and more inspections and communications with the builder seem to take forever.


Could be your builder holding things up.

I had a boundary wall blown over in the storms a few years back. Had the cheque for 3 grand in my hand within 2 weeks of lodging the claim (Eagle Star, since became Zurich I believe).


----------



## Bronte (15 Oct 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> We recently had a small claim (water damage) and it took 3 months to sort out.


 
I currently have a small claim and it has been ongoing since early 2008.  My loss adjustor tells me that insurance companies are trying to stop people claiming as he reckons they are trying to recoup their losses from bad investments in equities.  My next step is the financial ombudsman.


----------



## peteb (15 Oct 2009)

Bizzy said:


> Thanks peteb, Is it possible to insure with Lloyds directly? Why would you be concerned about how the claims would be handled?


 
Nope. I won't bore you with the reason as to why not!  Because you are dealing with a broker/insurer who then has to deal with the UK to get a claim sorted.  Just kinda paranoid like that to be honest.  I guess they're are the only ones I havent dealt with for claims and it would worry me!


----------

